

IRC as a Startup Incubator - pius
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/news/2005/11/69394

======
bayareaguy
November 2005

If the article is to be believed, the win32 IRC scene must be a friendly
place. Certainly more friendly than the odd developer channels I occasionally
visit.

